# Proper "Swap" Partition size when using the "Broflovski" image with a 2TB hard drive?



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

What is the proper "swap" size to enter into WinMFS when using the "Broflovski" image with a 2TB hard drive?

WinMFS does not try to calculate for you, it just defaults to 128MB.

I've been using the "Take the size in GB, divide by 2, then convert to MB" calculation, which comes out to 1024MB. This is for my TiVo HDs.

This gives me 318 hours maximum of HD capacity (but I see other who are upgrading to 2TB that are saying they get 319).

I've been having problems with KickStart commands, suck as KS57 / 58, putting my TiVos into the GSOD "death loop", and I have had to re-image two, out of four TiVos because of this.

I'm using WD20EADS drives, w/IntelliPark & AAM disabled.


----------

